# Student visa application got refused onshore



## yamahamoto (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi people,
I have applied for skilled migration and still waiting for the decision (a bit over a year). My wife has been here for 12 months as a visitor. We have lodged a student visa application for my wife so she can study while we wait for my visa application. *Unfortunately the application got refused* (received the letter in the 19th). The reason they stated in the letter is that she does not have an exceptional reason to apply for a student visa. Has anyone encountered or has friends who has please advice what should we do in this case. We have the right to appeal but my agents said the chance is slim.

We lodged in onshore. She was on a visitor visa. We enrolled at Carrick Institute in Melbourne for her to do an English course then a bachelor of Business Hospitality Management. The only reason they gave us was her reason to apply for the student visa wasnt exceptional...not benefiting Australian economic. How can you state an individual's contribution to the "whole" economic. We have to be able to argue that point if we have any chance to reverse the decision. Financially we have proved more than the requirement and I am working in my study field. Thanks to anyone who read this and please, advice is welcome


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There were quite a few problems last year and prior in regard to various private colleges closing and though I've never heard of Immi using the reasoning of " does not have an exceptional reason " it may be they they are adopting a policy of looking more closely at the type of courses people are doing as well as what the real reason for the studying is in an attempt to reduce fallout and though your wife may not fall into the category where there could be a problem, she has it would seemed been scooped up in the policy application.
They probably have the view that your wife has enrolled as merely a means of staying in Australia and it does seem a shame that they will not let her study.

If you have used an agent and they're saying there is not much chance of an appeal suceeding, perhaps they may know more than they're letting on and hopefully they have not been identified as involved with dodgy schools practices.
Are they MARA registered for to be an agent in Australia it is illegal not to be.

But in arguing the economic value to Australia you can only really concentrate on input to the economy through visa and training fees for the government would probably argue we have far more than enough hospitality trained people as far as the future goes.


----------



## yamahamoto (Jan 24, 2011)

The agents is MARA registered. Carrick Institute might not be the best schools out there but they have been around for a while so the chance of them being a dodgy school should not be a problem.
The agent only said the chance is slim because he colleague had their only "one" appeal failed at at the Tribunal in the last year. Right now my agent advise me to get a letter from my company saying if she leaves it will affect my work, therefore affect the company productivity and lead to the economy. We would also go to the family doctor to get a letter stating the if she leave it would lead to me being emotional distress. Normally i wouldnt worry about the appeal but because my agent said so making me a bit worried. Ill appeal regardless but I hope you could give me some advise of how to argue the reason of refusal.
Thank you for replying.


----------

